# Malibu Kayaks Coming Back To Australia



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have been given the ok to let everyone know that BCF will be ranging Malibu Kayaks and the Crack Of Dawn accessories  
It wont be the full range but a range of the best.
Stealth14
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_stealth_14.asp
X13
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_x13.asp
Pro Explorer 
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_explorer.asp
Pro 2 Tandem
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_tandem.asp
MiniX
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_minix.asp

(Mods If this is breaking site policy I apologise but I feel that this is in the interest of all. Please move to commercial area if need be)


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good stuff Kelly, Malibu will be again popular amonsgt yak fishos.


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Top stuff Kelly

Long live Malibu yaks and the X13,
'
So can I place a order for the following?

So when do they hit the shelfs.

Cheers Mick


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

bpmick said:


> Top stuff Kelly
> 
> Long live Malibu yaks and the X13,
> '
> ...


We are looking at about November for the containers to arrive.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The more options out there the better off us yakkers are. Great to see Gone! BPMick, have ya spotted many other X13's around Vic, yours is about the only one I can remember seeing but no doubt they'll get a resurgence soon?


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Kelly

Any idea yet on pricing?

Like an X13? :shock:

Don't say it Gra :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Get ready for those BCF 25% off sales Mailbu fans 

The one i like the most is the Stealth 12,,anybody that loves the x13 will love the 12,i don't see it in the lineup though.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Nativeman said:


> Kelly
> 
> Any idea yet on pricing?
> 
> ...


Sorry not priced as yet. Come on Sel you know you want one :lol:



Shorty said:


> Get ready for those BCF 25% off sales Mailbu fans
> 
> The one i like the most is the Stealth 12,,anybody that loves the x13 will love the 12,i don't see it in the lineup though.


The Stealth 12 wont be ranged in store but can be arranged through a special order as with all other models. But, if we get enough people asking and ordering the Stealth12 (or any other kayak)it may be put into the BCF price list. As BCF is not a dedicated Kayak outlet we can not range the complete series of Malibu kayaks.

For anybody who is interested in the X-factor check out the Stealth14. The Stealth14 is actually the Ex-factor but with the live well and side storage/standing plates. This is why the X-factor was not ranged.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)




----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

The Stealth 14 will go off like a brides nightie.

I know theres many Malibu fans in the West,,they will be wetting themselves with excitement.

Looking forward to seeing some over summer. 8)


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh I remember that link now, yep the Stealth 14, that's me...bring it on :shock:

What a great kayak,

Cheers


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

I am yet to see another x 13 on the water, I have only seen on other Malibu and it was a Explorer I think.
So Time will come when the waters will be coverd with Malibu Yaks.

Cheers Mick



PoddyMullet said:


> The more options out there the better off us yakkers are. Great to see Gone! BPMick, have ya spotted many other X13's around Vic, yours is about the only one I can remember seeing but no doubt they'll get a resurgence soon?


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

My X13

Cheeers Mick


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Now all we need is a BCF to open up in Tassie......


----------



## mountainman (Oct 13, 2008)

When are these coming onto the BCF website? I had a look but cannot find them? Are they being put on the website on arivall?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

mountainman said:


> When are these coming onto the BCF website? I had a look but cannot find them? Are they being put on the website on arivall?


Not sure about that but hear are the links to the models that will be stocked.
Stealth14
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_stealth_14.asp
X13
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_x13.asp
Pro Explorer 
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_explorer.asp
Pro 2 Tandem
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_tandem.asp
MiniX
http://www.malibukayaks.com/kayak_minix.asp


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Kelly

Why don't you do another order for BCF to bring in the Stealth 12, I think a dumb move by them not bringing in that particular kayak in a 4m size.

I know a few people who would have wanted one.

i would have considered it,

Cheers


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Nativeman said:


> Kelly
> 
> Why don't you do another order for BCF to bring in the Stealth 12, I think I dumb move by them not bringing in that particular kayak in a 4m size.
> 
> ...


Sel I wish I could but its not up to me and I dont think James has much say in the matter too. But if maybe we get enough people asking BCF direct about the Stealth 12 they may just consider it.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Will BCF also be stocking the Malibu accessories?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Not 100% sure if they'll be stocked in store, but we would be able to do a special order to get them in if need be.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I have heard they have fixed the problem with the x-13's,,the early ones were said to be missing a section around the hatch "Brick"as its called,so thats great news for x-13 fans.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

As stated the stealthy is the go....I was keen to purchase one myself when they first came out... myself, but then the Aussie supplier in WA went bust and thus had no access to the best....So this is good news, expect to see some Stealths floating around on a beach near you over the summer period, they are an awsome piece of Kit.....


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

keljad said:


> to my knowledge, I was informed by Fishyak the previous distributer that there was no issue or design flaw of the X13 centre hatch. As was explained to me by Fishyak, those initial X13s were the first run of X13s, and were actually not fitted with the standard Malibu casting bricks to stop the flexing around the large hatch. I was also informed that new casting bricks were sent out, and given to those guys for fitment by Fishyak.
> http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7655


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well its great to see its not a design flaw and its all sorted out, those Camo ones look cool 8)

Speaking of which it will be interesting to see what colours come out,,Camo in the x-13 might be very popular.


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Guys
I was sent casting bricks by fishyak and they are fitted to my x13. i dont seem to have a issue with flexing around the large hatch.

cheers Mick

quote="GoneFishn"]


keljad said:


> to my knowledge, I was informed by Fishyak the previous distributer that there was no issue or design flaw of the X13 centre hatch. As was explained to me by Fishyak, those initial X13s were the first run of X13s, and were actually not fitted with the standard Malibu casting bricks to stop the flexing around the large hatch. I was also informed that new casting bricks were sent out, and given to those guys for fitment by Fishyak.
> http://www.kfdu.com.au/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7655


[/quote]


----------

